# Lucky Reptile Super Rain Vs Habba Mist



## hippiedan (Jan 7, 2006)

does anyone rate any of them as being any good?! 

any opinions/comments/reason for choice welcomed


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i personally like pollywogs (think thats right) offering best...


----------



## grazza (Jun 26, 2007)

I have had the Habba Mist for a few months. I has now stopped working, the motor has failed.
Also the reservoir is very small.
The "mist" is also a misnomer, it is actually a fairly weak spray.
I would also be keen to find a better replacement


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

super rain is a VERY good product not tried the pollywog ones but the super rain is very good


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I have used the Lucky Reptile Super Rain, and It was very good. Worked perfect, produced a very fine mist, comes with everything you need and you can add on to it.
I was told that the pump and other components are the same as the pollywog version.

I would stay away from the habbamist. No one has a good thing to say about it.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad someone starte this tread as I was going to ask soon! I want one/two for my cwd's and mountain horned! 

I have never heard of the pollywog where are they sold??


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

strangley enough, pollywog sell the pollywog misting systems.. Pollywog


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i use the super rain ad it is fantastic


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had never heard of pollywog! When I typed it in to search engine! it kept asking me if i meant gollywog lol.


----------



## leopardspot (Aug 4, 2008)

I use a Habba mist, don't really rate it much, should probably be called Habba Squirt.

Only paid £4 at a boot sale so it'll do for now.

Are they always that noisy? or is the motor knackered:whistling2:

Steve


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the recomendations guys :2thumb:.



> I was told that the pump and other components are the same as the pollywog version.


The systems have a similar layout but the pumps and components are not the same, our systems are a bit more advanced than the LR one. A couple of main points;


All components in touch with the water in our misting kits are made of food grade materials to ensure their safety for use with your delicate animals.
At approx. 50 microns our misting heads produce the finest mist of any terrarium misting system on the market.
We use both 6mm & 4mm pipework that gives a greater water pressure at the misting head allowing for a reduced flow rate, this means more effective misting with less water.
If installed correctly our systems are one of the quietest on the market.
We offer a wide range of replacement and optional parts making our system adaptable and extendable to suit your needs (new larger pumps coming soon).
LR's system uses suction cups to hold the nozzles in place which are prone to popping off with the vibration of the pipes, our nozzles are held in place with bulkhead fittings for a secure connection meaning your nozzles will stay pointing where you want them to.
Most European & American systems use bulkheads designed for fitting through 4-6mm glass, our bulkheads allow for fitting through materials of up to 16mm making them suitable for mounting through mesh, glass, acrylic or wood of up to 16mm thickness.


----------

